# kern.hz



## DemoDoG (Dec 30, 2008)

I know that when you run FreeBSD on vmware it is advisable to lower kernel hertz to 100 in /boot/loader.conf. Is it advisable to do this on a normal computer as long as it doesnÂ´t give any problems? Has anyone done it?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, you can lower it down on normal box too, it saves a little battery on laptops for example.


----------



## DemoDoG (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, thanx.


----------

